# Laser for table saw



## bert23 (Sep 23, 2012)

Does anyone have advise on a laser for a table saw. I have a laser for my craftsman that is built into the guard but it is never right. I see they make ones that attach to the arbor. Any ideas.


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

bert23 said:


> Does anyone have advise on a laser for a table saw. I have a laser for my craftsman that is built into the guard but it is never right. I see they make ones that attach to the arbor. Any ideas.


I don't trust a laser or the fence ruler even though mine is dead on. I measure everything.


----------



## sweensdv (Mar 3, 2008)

Why in the world would you need a laser for a table saw? If the saw has been setup and adjusted properly I can't see how a laser would be of any value.


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

I agree, a laser on a TS is useless. For that matter, my CMS and DP both have lasers and they are useless as well. The one on the DP is so bright, it creates a glare and you cant see what your trying to line it up with so I just leave it off. The one on my CMS comes on automatically when the saw comes on but I dont pay it no mind, I just line my blade up with my mark. IMO, lasers are just marketing tools. That being said, I also have a circular saw with a laser. I dont use it either but I could see where it could possibly be a benifit on breaking down large sheet products if its accurate.


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

Laser on a table saw doesn't even sound like a good idea, it would be shining directly at the operators eyes, unless shooting down from above somewhere. How a contraption like that could possibly work effectively is beyond me. I have them on the drill press and bandsaw, as noted before, they are usually to bright to be much help and tend to obscure the cut line. I have one on the SCMS that I took the trouble to set up to the kerf edge so I do use it to line up the cut line.


----------



## GroovyMambo (Jun 10, 2012)

Most lasers on power tools need constant re-aligning and some only go on when you turn the tool on which kind of defeats the purpose. The arbor mounted aftermarket ones would not be of use on a table saw because it would be shooting the light up and would be blocked by the piece you will be cutting due to light coming from below. It's just as easy to draw a line with a fine point sharpie on the table and line up with that.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*A little search on the Net and....*

By Golly there is a table saw with a laser. How and why I donno, but here it is:
http://www.tool-rank.com/tool-blog/news/rockwell-announces-new-laser-line-table-saw-20110127863/

If the laser shines up from below than I would agree it's useless. On a miter or Radial arm saw where the blade is above the work then yes, it makes sense. Accuracy is questionable. Not for precision work in my opinion.

This explains that the laser "adjusts the blade tilt"...?
http://www.woodtoolstore.com/0001-552962-Rockwell-Brand-sr-1.html


----------



## Fastback (Sep 2, 2012)

I don't own anything with a laser. I could never find the need or if I would be able to trust them.


----------



## wericha (Apr 29, 2012)

My first thought when I read this is he is actually referring to a miter saw. For some reason I've seen a number of folks make that reference.

Regardless, I have found the lasers to be useless. The line is too coarse and fuzzy to be accurate for exact cuts. They work Ok for rough cuts like simply cutting a longer board down to more managable lengths, but certainly not well enough to justify buying one.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

My preference would be to leave off the laser and deduct the cost of it from the price.









 





 
.


----------



## wericha (Apr 29, 2012)

I just did a quick search and Craftsman does indeed have a laser mounted on the guard system of their tablesaw.....

Either way, I wouldn't recommend looking for a replacement to it because the lasers are entirely too coarse. If you are looking for a way to make precise and repeatable crosscuts, I would point you to making a sled and investing in a quality miter gauge instead.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

I have a drill press with a built-in laser.

This laser accurately shows me that I have a table under the chuck - every time. :laughing:

Now if I need to know where the drill will penetrate, that is another matter. 

I use the laser for rough location. I make a centre punch mark and then double check the location of the centre of the drill from the front and from the side before drilling.

Many drills obscure the laser and so make it even more ineffective.


----------



## bert23 (Sep 23, 2012)

Thanks everyone for the comments. The one that comes with the craftsman ts is junk. The only reason I used the laser was when I was making small cuts using the miter it was easy and quick to line up. Thanks all for your time.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

bert23 said:


> Thanks everyone for the comments. The one that comes with the craftsman ts is junk. The only reason I used the laser was when I was making small cuts using the miter it was easy and quick to line up. Thanks all for your time.


I also wanted to solve the problem of knowing exactly where the cut would be with my mitre gauge.

I attached a block of wood to the end of my mitre gauge, and then ran this through the saw, so that the face of the block is now my reference point for future 90 deg mitre cuts.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

sweensdv said:


> Why in the world would you need a laser for a table saw? If the saw has been setup and adjusted properly I can't see how a laser would be of any value.


That is my thought. I can easily eyeball the cut mark and the saw blade.

The laser does come in handy on my sliding, compound miter saw (scms). It gets me very close to the mark.

George


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

BassBlaster said:


> I agree, a laser on a TS is useless.


Exactly how useless, well another place, another time. :thumbdown:


BassBlaster said:


> For that matter, my CMS and DP both have lasers and they are useless as well.


Stupid me. I spent a lot of money for an add-on laser to my SCMS. The laser may be mediocre for construction but useless for woodworking. 

Thank you for saving me money on the DP laser. :thumbsup:




BassBlaster said:


> lasers are just marketing tools. That being said,


I was in a focus group for routers. The engineer said with nose glowing and eyes sparkling, "We can make a small router with 3-1/4 HP motor AND in the size of the current laminate trimers." My comment was, "Why? Anything requiring that much horse power shouldn't be used hand held." The engineer looked like he just got hit by a truck.

So think of it this way, the marketing guy goes to the engineer with nose glowing and eyes sparkling, "Can you put a laser on our new 24 oz. framing hammer?" The engineer asks, "Yes, but why?" The marketing guy goes bouncing merrily away singing, "Because we can, because we can." 

Watch for it soon at a BORG near you, a framing hammer with a laser. Also expect that extension cords will be at sale prices too.

I'm not sure that I can think of any aspect of woodworking where a laser is an asset. Even a laser level that we would buy for home use is of dubious value. Perhaps it can be used for hanging pictures but not accurate enough for crown molding. (An 8' spirit level worked out much better than a laser for the crown molding.)

As Mike says, reduce the price and I'll live without a laser.


----------



## J Thomas (Aug 14, 2012)

About the best use for lasers I've found is to torment a cat or to put a dot on some hoodlums to let 'em know they're on notice. (very effective BTW)
I've has 'em on SCMS & it was ok for rough alignment but basically ignored for the cut.


> "Can you put a laser on our new 24 oz. framing hammer?" The engineer asks, "Yes, but why?" The marketing guy goes bouncing merrily away singing, "Because we can, because we can."


...now ya know precisely where yer gonna smack yer thumb...

..Jon..


----------



## Pirate (Jul 23, 2009)

Imho, a laser on a table saw is just a marketing gimmick, like a granite top, or a digital readout, on a less than top end tool. Wow! a laser! Thats cool, I got to buy that one.
High end industrial machines use lasers and they are accurate. Friends have a CNC machine ($200,000+) for cutting/edging, granite, and it uses lasers for locating stuff. It works.
But on a <$2000 table saw, I don't think so.
When I see something like a laser on a $500 tool, I just think I would rather buy a machine, where they spent the money for the laser, on making the machine higher quality, or reducing the price.
Lasers for homeowners are for playing with the pets, or for self defense weapons sights. (and in this case, don't have to be spot on)
Laser for woodworking? Just open your eyes!


----------



## Pirate (Jul 23, 2009)

Imho, a laser on a table saw is just a marketing gimmick, like a granite top, or a digital readout, on a less than top end tool. Wow! a laser! Thats cool, I got to buy that one.
High end industrial machines use lasers and they are accurate. Friends have a CNC machine ($200,000+) for cutting/edging, granite, and it uses lasers for locating stuff. It works.
But on a <$2000 table saw, I don't think so.
When I see something like a laser on a $500 tool, I just think I would rather buy a machine, where they spent the money for the laser, on making the machine higher quality, or reducing the price, instead.
Lasers for homeowners are for playing with the pets, or for self defense weapon sights. (and in this case, don't have to be spot on)
Laser for woodworking? Just open your eyes!


----------



## Howard Ferstler (Sep 27, 2007)

bert23 said:


> Does anyone have advise on a laser for a table saw. I have a laser for my craftsman that is built into the guard but it is never right. I see they make ones that attach to the arbor. Any ideas.


A laser on a table saw makes no sense, and frankly I find it hard to see how one could even be installed. With ripping you have the printed gauge on the fence, and with crosscutting you can draw a slight line on the workpiece and line it up with the blade and, well, cut it.

I have the option of one on my sliding miter saw, but, really, it is just as easy to draw a slight line on the workpiece and line up the thing with the blade (turned off) by pulling the blade assembly downward until it is almost touching the drawn line, and then make adjustments before turning it on and doing the cut.

Now, I have found use for a laser with one tool. I have a small Craftsman circular (hand) trim saw (and a very nice little item it is) that has a laser and it really does help to keep the saw heading in the right direction if one has drawn a line on the workpiece to be cut, especially if the cut is a long one.

However, it is still best to use a clamp-on fence as a guide for such cuts, at least if a degree of precision is needed.

I suppose a dual laser with a drill press is OK, but I still would be paranoid enough about its use to lower the bit almost to the contact point just to make sure before turning the thing on and actually drilling.

Howard Ferstler


----------



## rosswilliams (Jul 16, 2014)

*Old But not Forgotem*

I realize this is an old post, but since I found it when looking for information about table saw lasers, someone else might. 

For those folks, let me explain why a laser might be useful. It seems obvious to me, but that is because I have used an accurate laser on my Hitachi miter saw. The laser tells you exactly where the saw will cut. It is accurate enough to be adjusted to either side of the blade kerf. 

In fact, an awful lot of the other tools mentioned as alternatives are steps in getting to the point of knowing exactly where the saw should and will cut. With a laser, you can mark two points on either side of a board and align your cut without ever drawing a pencil line or measuring the angle. Or eyeballing the blade location. The laser draws the line and it draws it exactly where the blade will cut. 

It seems to me that feature would also be useful for crosscuts on a table saw. Every cut on a table saw is essentially made by pushing a board along the same path. Having that path clearly and accurately delineated seems to me to be a useful feature. 

Of course, some folks are set in their ways and don't like or trust "new-fangled" contraptions. But the potential utility of a laser on a table saw seems fairly obvious. Implementing it well is another issue.


----------

